# New BH for Gryffie!!!



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My baby trialed, and passed his BH tonight!! Just past the minimum age of 15 months, under SV Judge Doug Deacon, at the Northern British Columbia Schutzhund Association club grounds, with the traffic/temperament test carried out in front of the local Airport Terminal, located nearby. 

He was AWESOME!!!! I am so pround of my boy, so pleased with his performance!!! He really outdid himself in obedience, and showed his calm, steady, aloof but friendly personality in the traffic portion of the test. 

Not that I was worried!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That is so cool - great job to both of you!!!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

huge :congratulations: 

forgot to ask, are there pictures?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats to you both! Well done


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Who knew.. oke:

Way to go Lucia and Gryff!! :happyboogie: I have know doubt you two pulled out a fantastic routine!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great job Gryff and Lucia!! Wow! 
:congratulations:


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Big Congrats!!


Vikki


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

congrats!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Great news!! Congratulations!


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Congrats, especially at 15 months!  And I second the pictures...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:congratulations:

Lee


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Big congrats from his sister Glory B!!!:blush:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you everyone!! Gryffie's head is getting big!! I think there were a couple of people taking pics, so maybe there will be something later on. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrat. on the BH


----------

